# Уменьшаются ли грыжи?



## KindCat (20 Июл 2015)

"Вот что грыжи уменьшаются это врядли"

Ну, я все пишу, исходя из личного опыта... Уменьшаются с годами на пару мм за счет дегидратации...несмотря на это позвоночный канал сужается, наверное за счет утолщения желтой связки.

" как я понял основная проблема людей с грыжами, это полное не знание анатомии"

Ещё от того, что не представляют последствия и отдаленные перспективы... Через пару месяцев после обострения вернулся к обычной жизни, через год вообще забыл, потом все сначала, но уже хуже...


----------



## gudkov (20 Июл 2015)

KindCat написал(а):


> Ну, я все пишу, исходя из личного опыта... Уменьшаются с годами на пару мм за счет дегидратации...



Уменьшаются с годами в разы за счет лизиса, у 85% людей. То что вы находитесь в 15% "неудачников", отнюдь не означает, что нужно свой пардон унылый опыт проецировать на всех и на каждого.


----------



## Екатерина79 (20 Июл 2015)

не пугайте, думаю у кого как сложится. Почему тогда наша бабушка 72-73 лет и тяжелые чемоданы поднимает, не парится с весом, предлагали операцию, отказалась.
В молодости грыжа прижала до обморока ее.
Думаю,нужно позитивно думать, разумно конечно вести себя


----------



## KindCat (20 Июл 2015)

Лизис- растворение клеток, спаек, к грыже отношения не имеет, и потом одно дело грыжа, другое - циркулярная протрузия всего диска.
Ну, была у меня например одна - шесть, теперь четыре... 2 мм, почти в разы 


Я никого не пугаю, я тоже до недавнего времени много чего поднимал, теперь перерыв сделаю, доживу до 72, если повезёт, и буду как Ваша бабушка чемоданы тягать, к тому времени все диски высыхают и нечему выпячиваться


----------



## gudkov (20 Июл 2015)

KindCat написал(а):


> Лизис- растворение клеток, спаек, к грыже отношения не имеет, и потом одно дело грыжа, другое - циркулярная протрузия всего диска.
> Ну, была у меня например одна - шесть, теперь четыре... 2 мм, почти в разы
> 
> 
> Я никого не пугаю, я тоже до недавнего времени много чего поднимал, теперь перерыв сделаю, доживу до 72, если повезёт, и буду как Ваша бабушка чемоданы тягать, к тому времени все диски высыхают и нечему выпячиваться



Хватит цитировать первую ссылку выдаваемую гуглем, вообще не понимая о чем идет речь.. Совету подучить матчасть, и узнать, что лизис может являться следствием фагоцитоза к примеру, т.е. имунного ответа организма, на аутоимунную пульпу выпавшую за пределы диска. 
http://humbio.ru/humbio/immunology/0002fe40.htm

И еще раз повторю, не стоит проецировать свою "неудачную" в отношении лизиса грыж МПД генетику на окружающих. Таких как вы подавляющее меньшинство.


----------



## gudkov (20 Июл 2015)

http://josonline.org/pdf/v9i1p1.pdf


----------



## KindCat (20 Июл 2015)

Ну опыт и есть опыт, он не может быть унылым или веселым...

О генетике моей Вы никакого представления не имеете...

Мне абсолютно пофиг  на то, что я в "меньшинстве", а Вы в "подавляющем большенстве" бедолаг 

Грыжи, они разные.... Не все они пульпозные, содержание у них разное, больные тем более разные... но, то, что грыжа- это следствие, а не причина и то, что имея грыжу нужно менять образ жизни, и что не будет стопроцентного восстановления, и что не нужно носить ведра с водой это точно 

Ну а ссылки можно десятками кидать...

www.medlinks.ru/sections.php?artid=2505&op=viewarticle

www.neurosklif.ru/Diseases/Spine/Herniation


----------



## gudkov (21 Июл 2015)

KindCat написал(а):


> Ну опыт и есть опыт, он не может быть унылым или веселым...
> 
> О генетике моей Вы никакого представления не имеете...
> 
> ...



О вашей генетике можно получить представление уже тем, что вы пытаетесь вгонять в тоску народ основываясь лишь на своем "печальном" опыте. Грыжи в том или ином возрасте имеет каждый второй человек на Земле, а "образ жизни" (острый период тут не в счет) меняют только подобные вам, причем меняют его зачастую до такой степени, что к тем самым 70 годам, не могут не то что ведро поднять, а и свое одряхлевшее тельце, которое еще и лишено обыденной тренированности в виде переноски тех же ведер или сумок с магазина, причем от новых грыж и рецидивов эта самая тактика "хрустальной вазы" отнюдь не спасает.

А насчет ссылок, вы бы для начала потрудились посотеть на то, что выложил вам я, и что выкладываете вы. Клинические исследования, против теоретических статей.


----------



## KindCat (21 Июл 2015)

Создаётся впечатление, что пишите для себя и получаете от этого удовлетворение....

В том то и дело, что образ жизни я не менял.... и я, мягко говоря не дистрофик, не хуже вашего аватора, только лет мне гораздо больше  а уж в 38 я на проблемы спины вообще ложил с прибором...
И восстанавливался обычно за месяц, последний раз за неделю... и зарядка и бокс и горы...
Но любой перебор вреден, усталость накапливается и проявляется не сразу... снег мокрый покидал - нормально, выдержала, колёса поносил перед собой - нормально, мебель продвигал, поносил - ну потянуло немного, а потом потихоньку за пару месяцев зажало. 
Теперь если вовремя не прекратить нагрузку любую, то будет болеть долго и откатываешься назад...

Я ничего не доказываю и ничего не пропагандирую, у каждого свой организм, свои проблемы и своя способность к восстановлению, но сейчас уверен, что если после первого звонка/обострения оставить организм в покое и не пытаться быстро помочь себе гимнастикой, фитнесом, тренажеркой ( особенно, если никогда до этого не занимался) то он справиться сам... 
Главное ему не мешать и не шарахаться от доктора к доктору, от одного метода к другому.


----------



## gudkov (21 Июл 2015)

KindCat написал(а):


> что если после первого звонка/обострения оставить организм в покое



Судя по вашим предыдущим высказываниям, "после первого звонка", организм следует "оставить в покое" лет этак до 70  Вы вообще сами то помните, что писали до этого? Вы людям "после первого звонка" предлагаете избегать какой бы то ни было физической активности, вплоть до банальной и повседневной "перенести ведро". К чему вы тут приплетаете 38 лет вообще непонятно, есть такое понятие как "старение организма", т.е. чем ты старше, тем будет хуже, и никуда ты от этого не денешься, хоть пытайся не поднимать ничего тяжелее стакана при "первом звонке". Можно вообще не шарахаться по докторам и методам, а вести обычный образ жизни, в том числе и ведра с сумками таскать, соблюдая меры предосторожности только в течение острого периода.

Я вам еще раз советую, не проецировать своих тараканов в голове на других людей, и не дурить этим самым людям голову. Если у вас, что то плохо, то  совершенно необязательно должно быть так же плохо у других.


----------



## KindCat (21 Июл 2015)

Ну я понял... писатель-демагог со своими самыми правильными тараканами и комплексами...
Советов я не просил и ничего у вас не спрашивал вроде...
Все у меня хорошо, не нужно волноваться...
А для троллинга не самый подходящий форум мне кажется... Пока


----------



## gudkov (21 Июл 2015)

KindCat написал(а):


> Ну я понял... писатель-демагог со своими самыми правильными тараканами и комплексами...
> Советов я не просил и ничего у вас не спрашивал вроде...
> Все у меня хорошо, не нужно волноваться...
> А для троллинга не самый подходящий форум мне кажется... Пока



Раз все хорошо, нечего тут кошмарить людей. Пока.


----------



## Екатерина79 (21 Июл 2015)

Мальчики Не ссорьтесь, давайте жить дружно  и верить, стремиться к лучшему насколько это возможно для каждого в своем случае )


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Июл 2015)

Пусть ругаются. В процессе сами поймут, что говорят об одном и том же, но в разные периоды.
Один говорит, что надо поберечься пока острый и подострый период болезни,
Другой что по жизни (после острого и подострого периода), надо жить как все, но как положено (и было положено до болезни) не изображая из себя "подъёмный кран"(как любит выражаться доктор Зинчук)!

И вообще пусть ругаются, а то на форуме тишь и благодать. Куражу нет!


----------



## Анатолий_79 (22 Июл 2015)

gudkov написал(а):


> Хватит цитировать первую ссылку выдаваемую гуглем, вообще не понимая о чем идет речь.. Совету подучить матчасть, и узнать, что лизис может являться следствием фагоцитоза к примеру, т.е. имунного ответа организма, на аутоимунную пульпу выпавшую за пределы диска.
> http://humbio.ru/humbio/immunology/0002fe40.htm
> 
> И еще раз повторю, не стоит проецировать свою "неудачную" в отношении лизиса грыж МПД генетику на окружающих. Таких как вы подавляющее меньшинство.


Мне тоже говорили что ты особенный (грыжи не рассасываются). Пообщавшись в неврологии и нейрохирургии, -так там все такие особенные. Реально 1 чел. (знакомый товарища) у кого рассосалась. Так это 1 из 100, а не 85%. Даже на этом форуме, у многих рассосалось?


----------



## leo1980 (22 Июл 2015)

Скоро буду делать мрт, разница между снимками около 7 месяцев. Посмотрим на картинку.


----------



## конст2013 (22 Июл 2015)

Анатолий_79 написал(а):


> Мне тоже говорили что ты особенный (грыжи не рассасываются). Пообщавшись в неврологии и нейрохирургии, -так там все такие особенные. Реально 1 чел. (знакомый товарища) у кого рассосалась. Так это 1 из 100, а не 85%. Даже на этом форуме, у многих рассосалось?


Важно самочувствие  а не уменьшение грыж на мрт.Может быть самочувствие отличное,а грыжа на месте.


----------



## Екатерина79 (22 Июл 2015)

*Доктор Ступин*,


----------



## Юлия73 (22 Июл 2015)

конст2013 написал(а):


> Важно самочувствие  а не уменьшение грыж на мрт.Может быть самочувствие отличное,а грыжа на месте.


В том то все и дело. У меня грыжа 10 мм с секвестром, прошло два месяца с начала обострения. Почти ничего не беспокоит. Не думаю, что она рассосалась, просто суть не в размере ,а в состоянии. Если ориентироваться на наличие\размер грыжи, то да - можно ограничить себя во всем. Надо идти только от самочувствия и сообразно ему управлять нагрузками.
К словам Анатолий_79 - у Вас ошибочность выборки. Вы общались со страдальцами в профильных кабинетах -там могут быть и 100 из 100, иначе они бы туда не ходили. Равно как и на форуме -мало кто остается тут после улучшения, людям свойственно писать о том, что беспокоит, если есть проблема. Я сама вспомнила о форуме только когда получила рецидив после операции, спустя 2,5 года. А пока не беспокоило - то и не заходила.


----------



## gudkov (22 Июл 2015)

Анатолий_79 написал(а):


> Мне тоже говорили что ты особенный (грыжи не рассасываются). Пообщавшись в неврологии и нейрохирургии, -так там все такие особенные. Реально 1 чел. (знакомый товарища) у кого рассосалась. Так это 1 из 100, а не 85%. Даже на этом форуме, у многих рассосалось?



Если общаться сугубо в доме престарелых, можно подумать, что все люди на Земле  - старики.

Ссылка уже выкладывалась, на этом форуме много раз, даже в этой теме. Для каждого переобщавшегося с клиентами нейрохирургов выкладывать заново?)) Ну ок http://josonline.org/pdf/v9i1p1.pdf


----------



## KindCat (23 Июл 2015)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Пусть ругаются. В процессе сами поймут, что говорят об одном и том же, но в разные периоды.
> Один говорит, что надо поберечься пока острый и подострый период болезни,
> Другой что по жизни (после острого и подострого периода), надо жить как все, но как положено (и было положено до болезни) не изображая из себя "подъёмный кран"(как любит выражаться доктор Зинчук)!
> 
> И вообще пусть ругаются, а то на форуме тишь и благодать. Куражу нет!



Ну ишо на форуме ругацца ) это не про меня совсем )

Просто я , как человек, раз 5 проходивший срыв и обострение, и быстро возвращавшийся к прежним нагрузкам, пришёл к выводу, что лучше один раз перестраховаться, чем постоянно, с возрастающими усилиями заниматься самовосстановлением.

А Гудков он писатель (не читатель)... Да и жареный петух его ещё не клевал... ну не выпрямлялась спина пару дней... я на это раньше и внимания не обращал ) это даже не прострел... вотки бы выпил и все прошло...

По поводу уменьшения грыж.... Тут все субъективно, если у меня шесть лет назад обнаружили грыжи с признаками оссификации, это не значит, что они появились вчера, может им лет пять и раньше они были намного больше... но я пишу по факту, не фантазируя.
Да и в принципе меня больше интересует причина боли, а не размеры.... а на это ответа нет пока...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Июл 2015)

Если грубо
Болит в ноге-грыжа.
Болит в пояснице- артроз


----------



## KindCat (24 Июл 2015)

Ну это если грубо )

А если ещё приплетается коксартроз, периартрит и артроза позвоночных суставов никто в упор не видит на КТ и МРТ... и по ощущенияим просто устают и начинают болеть мышцы спины, при том, что во воемя гимнастики, например, боли нет, а потом только хуже...
А у коксартроза и периартрита симптоматика одинаковая и может болеть в ноге....)
Да все терпимо... вот только сидеть трудно, год уже, хотя в машине сижу нормально в основном и долго.
Мышечных блоков, триггеров нет (у меня клешни крепкие, уже насквозь себя прощупал).
Ночью сплю нормально, без боли.
Блокады, стероиды внутривенно, венотоники, НПВП любые действуют приблизительно одинаково и не надолго, т.е. сопоставимы с обычным аналгином ( от него хоть побочки не чувствую)
Вот такая ... закавыка


----------



## Victoria 1971 (24 Июл 2015)

Я имею личный опыт уменьшения грижи за три месяца. Моя тема так и называется " Положительная динамикм" это было в 2012 году. На повторном МРТ так и написано:....положительная динамика от не помню какого числа в виде уменьшения ПЗР грыжи с 10 до 7 мм". Тогда, 3 года назад мне повезло, не могу похвастаться везением в этом году.  Обострение 12 года отвлекало меня от повседневной жизни уколами, блокадами, беганием поиска методов лечения при этом я ни разу не брала больничный. Просто отпрашивалась с работы каждый день и начальство относилось с пониманием. А вот в этом году обострение заставило меня вести лежачий режим, с апреля валяюсь. 28 июля наконец то операция, неужели дождалась!


----------



## Екатерина79 (24 Июл 2015)

*KindCat*, а может мышцы растягивать немного нужно и тренировать? типа пилатес?


----------



## fastwolf-1985 (24 Июл 2015)

Victoria 1971 написал(а):


> Я имею личный опыт уменьшения грижи за три месяца. Моя тема так и называется " Положительная динамикм" это было в 2012 году. На повторном МРТ так и написано:....положительная динамика от не помню какого числа в виде уменьшения ПЗР грыжи с 10 до 7 мм". Тогда, 3 года назад мне повезло, не могу похвастаться везением в этом году.  Обострение 12 года отвлекало меня от повседневной жизни уколами, блокадами, беганием поиска методов лечения при этом я ни разу не брала больничный. Просто отпрашивалась с работы каждый день и начальство относилось с пониманием. А вот в этом году обострение заставило меня вести лежачий режим, с апреля валяюсь. 28 июля наконец то операция, неужели дождалась!


Статистика плохая, если появилась грыжа то точно операция...


----------



## KindCat (24 Июл 2015)

Екатерина79 написал(а):


> *KindCat*, а может мышцы растягивать немного нужно и тренировать? типа пилатес?


: 
Пробовал по всякому, только хуже, пробую сейчас тренировать мышцы позвоночника, почти как на мяче, нужно просто сесть ровно, сохраняя лордоз , ни на что не опираться и сидеть минут 10—20   несколько раз в день, потом 
увеличивать продолжительность.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Июл 2015)

KindCat написал(а):


> Ну это если грубо )
> 
> А если ещё приплетается коксартроз, периартрит и артроза позвоночных суставов никто в упор не видит на КТ и МРТ... и по ощущенияим просто устают и начинают болеть мышцы спины, при том, что во воемя гимнастики, например, боли нет, а потом только хуже...
> А у коксартроза и периартрита симптоматика одинаковая и может болеть в ноге....)
> ...


 Неверно. Закавыка посмотреть пациента. Раздеть и пошевелить ногами его. Разговор конкретный о боли в спине ассоциированной с дегенеративным поражением позвоночника. А там две причины- суставы и грыжа.
Вот только боль в ноге может быть и из- за суставов- псевдокорешковый синдром- это когда боль есть, а корешковых потерь нет.
А боли в ТБС из-за артроза или периартроза- это другой диагноз.


----------



## KindCat (24 Июл 2015)

Да не настолько он дегенеративный, нейрохирурги-доценты сказали - для вашего возраста - идеальный ))) две протрузии, грыжевое вырячивание, все до 4-5 мм, в одном суставе артрозик небольшой.
синдром Ласега отсутствует, правда ахил левый abs, но это давно, а сила нормальная в ступнях.
В тбс боли нет, есть в окружающих мышцах, ягодичных например, но это бывает раз в год, два и без спины.

Первые обострения в 2009 и 2012 были без прострелов, просто клинило спину после нагрузки и неделю ползком, не согнуться не разогнуться, сильная боль, потом месяц восстановление. А последний раз осенью 2014 наоборот, дикий прострел после неудачного движения с грузом, но ходить и сгибаться мог уже через пару часов, а боль не отпускает до сих пор.

Положительная динамика есть, но очень волнообразно и медленно... С такой динамикой ещё год нужен


----------



## Екатерина79 (24 Июл 2015)

KindCat написал(а):


> :
> Пробовал по всякому, только хуже, пробую сейчас тренировать мышцы позвоночника, почти как на мяче, нужно просто сесть ровно, сохраняя лордоз , ни на что не опираться и сидеть минут 10—20   несколько раз в день, потом
> увеличивать продолжительность.


интересное упражнение


----------



## Victoria 1971 (25 Июл 2015)

fastwolf-1985 написал(а):


> Статистика плохая, если появилась грыжа то точно операция...


Я абсолютно искренне надеялась, что изменив образ жизни не вернусь к теме операции, но не получилось. А изменила жизнь я кардинально,  никаких более садово-огородных работ, нет сидячей работы, нет изнуряющих упражнений в спортзале, до диагностирования грыжи я искренне верила, что то что меня не убивает делаетменя сильнее, сменила мужа, переехала в Канаду, но ничего не помогло как оказалось. А вот маме моей повезло в 1985, она отлежалась полгода и более этого не повторилось. Конечно боли в спине были, но таких жутких прострелов уже не было больше никогда. И было это тогда когда МРТ не было и таких операций.


----------



## Анатолий_79 (25 Июл 2015)

конст2013 написал(а):


> Важно самочувствие  а не уменьшение грыж на мрт.Может быть самочувствие отличное,а грыжа на месте.


Согласен, но бывают грыжи, от размеров которых, зависит самочувствие.


Юлия73 написал(а):


> В том то все и дело. У меня грыжа 10 мм с секвестром, прошло два месяца с начала обострения. Почти ничего не беспокоит. Не думаю, что она рассосалась, просто суть не в размере ,а в состоянии. Если ориентироваться на наличие\размер грыжи, то да - можно ограничить себя во всем. Надо идти только от самочувствия и сообразно ему управлять нагрузками.
> К словам Анатолий_79 - у Вас ошибочность выборки. Вы общались со страдальцами в профильных кабинетах -там могут быть и 100 из 100, иначе они бы туда не ходили. Равно как и на форуме -мало кто остается тут после улучшения, людям свойственно писать о том, что беспокоит, если есть проблема. Я сама вспомнила о форуме только когда получила рецидив после операции, спустя 2,5 года. А пока не беспокоило - то и не заходила.


А в чем ошибочность? Это то место где у множества людей есть грыжи. Думаю из числа тех больных были бы и такие, у которых грыжа исчезла, например, полностью. Затем рецидив, например подняв тяжесть. Но их почему то нет (или очень, очень мало).
Пока не беспокоило думаете грыжи не было? Очень сомневаюсь.



gudkov написал(а):


> Если общаться сугубо в доме престарелых, можно подумать, что все люди на Земле  - старики.
> 
> Ссылка уже выкладывалась, на этом форуме много раз, даже в этой теме. Для каждого переобщавшегося с клиентами нейрохирургов выкладывать заново?)) Ну ок http://josonline.org/pdf/v9i1p1.pdf


Да, но общаясь в детском саде...


----------



## gudkov (25 Июл 2015)

Анатолий_79 написал(а):


> в детском саде...



в детском садУ


----------



## Юлия73 (26 Июл 2015)

Анатолий_79 написал(а):


> А в чем ошибочность? Это то место где у множества людей есть грыжи. Думаю из числа тех больных были бы и такие, у которых грыжа исчезла, например, полностью. Затем рецидив, например подняв тяжесть. Но их почему то нет (или очень, очень мало).
> Пока не беспокоило думаете грыжи не было? Очень сомневаюсь.


Ошибочность выборки. Профильные кабинеты -это то место, где у множества людей есть грыжи и они их БЕСПОКОЯТ. То есть, другие люди, а их значительно больше, живут себе с грыжами и даже не знают об их наличии или те, которые переболели себе, полечились таблеточками и никуда не пошли. А зачем там были бы больные у которых они рассосались?. Рассказать об этом? Как правило -прошло и забыл, чего по врачам то ходить. Рецидив? О кей, так их потому и мало, что не так высок процент, если не делать его по выборке из профильных кабинетов. Я об этом.
Пока не беспокоило, грыжа у меня ессно была и теперь не беспокоит -но есть. И я не иду в кабинеты, понимаете? Я о статистике. Она, грыжа родимая, если и не уменьшилась теперь, то уменьшится, скорее всего. И я опять же не пойду к врачам, а пойду только если клиника загонит и создам тот самый "неудачный" процент.
Через пару мес. сделаю МРТ и выложу в своей теме -мне просто интересно самой Кстати, вторая грыжа - три года назад была 8 мм, сейчас 5. Что тогда не беспокоила, что сейчас, но МРТ показало уменьшение.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Июл 2015)

KindCat написал(а):


> Да не настолько он дегенеративный, нейрохирурги-доценты сказали - для вашего возраста - идеальный ))) две протрузии, грыжевое вырячивание, все до 4-5 мм, в одном суставе артрозик небольшой.
> синдром Ласега отсутствует, правда ахил левый abs, но это давно, а сила нормальная в ступнях.
> В тбс боли нет, есть в окружающих мышцах, ягодичных например, но это бывает раз в год, два и без спины.
> 
> ...


То есть Спондилоартроз, причина боли.
А отсутсвие рефлекса, возможно из-за прежних обострений. Это важно при определении показаний к операции.
Поэтому за основу берем не рефлекс и чувствительность (они в помощь при принятии решения), а слабость (новую и нарастающую) и боль.


----------



## Анатолий_79 (29 Июл 2015)

Юлия73 написал(а):


> Ошибочность выборки. Профильные кабинеты -это то место, где у множества людей есть грыжи и они их БЕСПОКОЯТ. То есть, другие люди, а их значительно больше, живут себе с грыжами и даже не знают об их наличии или те, которые переболели себе, полечились таблеточками и никуда не пошли. А зачем там были бы больные у которых они рассосались?. Рассказать об этом? Как правило -прошло и забыл, чего по врачам то ходить. Рецидив? О кей, так их потому и мало, что не так высок процент, если не делать его по выборке из профильных кабинетов. Я об этом.
> Пока не беспокоило, грыжа у меня ессно была и теперь не беспокоит -но есть. И я не иду в кабинеты, понимаете? Я о статистике. Она, грыжа родимая, если и не уменьшилась теперь, то уменьшится, скорее всего. И я опять же не пойду к врачам, а пойду только если клиника загонит и создам тот самый "неудачный" процент.
> Через пару мес. сделаю МРТ и выложу в своей теме -мне просто интересно самой Кстати, вторая грыжа - три года назад была 8 мм, сейчас 5. Что тогда не беспокоила, что сейчас, но МРТ показало уменьшение.


Аппарат МРТ и специалист три года назад и сейчас одни и те же? Я делал 3 раза на одном аппарате (0,3Тл) и один и тот же спец периодичностью, 1-2года (2004-2006г.). Три разных описания по размерам грыж (+/- 2мм) и содержанию (одна грыжа 2раза влево, 1раз вправо) . Сравнивая эти снимки разницы, особенно в размерах грыж, практически нет. Сделал в прошлом году МРТ (1,5Тл), Визуально размеры грыж те же (только четче видно), но в описании в 2-3 раза больше предыдущих (вместо 2-3мм - 6мм, 4-5мм - 12мм). Все эти МРТ обследования проводятся лежа, когда нагрузка на позвоночник и МПД минимальная. В положении стоя или сидя размеры грыж (и особенно протрузий) будут больше, чем лежа.  О какой статистике может идти речь? Как и кто ее может провести?


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> То есть Спондилоартроз, причина боли.
> А отсутсвие рефлекса, возможно из-за прежних обострений. Это важно при определении показаний к операции.
> Поэтому за основу берем не рефлекс и чувствительность (они в помощь при принятии решения), а слабость (новую и нарастающую) и боль.


Те кто таблеточками за 2-3 дня, 1-2 сеанса мануалки или массажа подлечился может никогда и не имели грыж?
Уменьшение грыж за счет обезвоживания (усыхание) и рассасывание (лизис) это разные вещи.


----------



## Юлия73 (29 Июл 2015)

Анатолий_79, Вы меня совсем запутали. Кто про Фому, кто про Ерему. Вы же и начали говорить про статистику, что мол люди в кабинетах были с неуменьшенными грыжами. А я Вам ответила, что отсюда статистика неверна, именно из-за того, что это люди пришедшие с проблемой в медучреждение, а не все те люди у которых есть\была грыжа.


> Те кто таблеточками за 2-3 дня, 1-2 сеанса мануалки или массажа подлечился может никогда и не имели грыж?


Ага))) Это я. На мою "несуществующую грыжу" Вы можете полюбоваться в моей теме. Спустя 2 мес - ничего не беспокоит. Это не значит. что грыжа исчезла -это значит, что я не иду в больничку создавать "неудачный" процент и полагаю, я не уникум.
А вообще, чот я по десятому кругу вещаю.
В общем, здоровья Вам! И всем нам.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Июл 2015)

Правильно. Все зависит от состояния грыжи. А вот определить её состояние можно только в ходе лечения.


----------



## KindCat (29 Июл 2015)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> То есть Спондилоартроз, причина боли



 А прострелы при спондилоартрозе это следствие или они независимо от него случаются?
Т.е.  ноет, ноет спина (от спондилоартроза) потом бац - прострел (спазм), чтобы суставы позвонков оставались в покое какое - то время?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Июл 2015)

Почти так.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (31 Июл 2015)

Victoria 1971 написал(а):


> А изменила жизнь я кардинально,


А осанку изменили? Неправильная осанка - корень проблемы с образованием грыжи МПД. Сделайте осанку соответсвующей физиологическим нормам и вы создадите благоприятный фон для заживления грыжи. А если оснка изначально правильная, то риск возникновения грыжи многократно уменьшается.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (31 Июл 2015)

Анатолий_79 написал(а):


> О какой статистике может идти речь? Как и кто ее может провести?


Статей по статистике уменьшения грыж предостаточно. Другое дело, что примерно у 20 - 30% больных грыжи самопроизвольно не уменьшаются. Вы из их числа. Причины? Генетически слабая соединительная ткань, неправильная осанка, нестабильность в пострадавшем сегменте, физические нагрузки.
Есть способы повлиять на уменьшение грыжи не хирургическим путем: Мануальная терапия устраняет нарушения в работе позвоночника, исправляет осанку и создает условия для заживления грыжи МПД. УВТ напрямую ускоряет заживление диска.


----------



## Victoria 1971 (31 Июл 2015)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> А осанку изменили? Неправильная осанка - корень проблемы с образованием грыжи МПД. Сделайте осанку соответсвующей физиологическим нормам и вы создадите благоприятный фон для заживления грыжи. А если оснка изначально правильная, то риск возникновения грыжи многократно уменьшается.


Спасибо, Леонид Михайлович, осанку конечно стараюсь держать, особенно на улице. Я ведь должна быть красивой, в других ситуациях  я веду себя как мне удобнее.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (31 Июл 2015)

Victoria 1971 написал(а):


> Спасибо, Леонид Михайлович, осанку конечно стараюсь держать, особенно на улице. Я ведь должна быть красивой, в других ситуациях  я веду себя как мне удобнее.


Правильная, она же красивая, осанка не требует особых жертв. Мышцы при этой осанке как раз максимально расслаблены. Вот только искусство это у современного человека почти утрачено из-за сидячего образа жизни, обуви и лени. Дело в том, что формируется такая осанка во время пешей ходьбы.


----------



## Victoria 1971 (31 Июл 2015)

*Леонид Михайлович*,  вот за красотой осанки я всегда и следила. Поэтому и считала, что всему виной моих бед садово огородные работы, их я исключила. Сама организация канадской жизни меня оградила от сумок с продуктами. Потому как из каталки в машину, дома на парковке из машины в каталку. Т.е. никаких женских российских прелестей. И все равно что называется бабахнуло и не слабо. Я вот подумала, что и дед и прадед с прабабушкой шибко страдали в свое время и мама, все таки тут дела наследственное. Сынок мой 21 год тоже жалуется, но с его поведением с осанкой воевала все время  не очень успешно вот и результат.


----------



## KindCat (1 Авг 2015)

А как уважаемые мануалы относятся к кинезиотейпированию ?
Почитал ою их эффективности, посмотрел техники наложения, буду пробовать


----------



## leo1980 (1 Авг 2015)

KindCat написал(а):


> А как уважаемые мануалы относятся к кинезиотейпированию ?
> Почитал ою их эффективности, посмотрел техники наложения, буду пробовать


На днях обклеили меня. Жарко сейчас, чешется очень отклеил.
Мне врач объяснил, что цвет имеет значение, они разные. Мне наклеили желтые.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Авг 2015)

Красные лучше. Все машины остановиться и пропустят.
А так только притормозят.


----------



## KindCat (1 Авг 2015)

leo1980 написал(а):


> На днях обклеили меня. Жарко сейчас, чешется очень отклеил.
> Мне врач объяснил, что цвет имеет значение, они разные. Мне наклеили желтые.



Я сколько ни читал, разницы по цвету не видел, цвет он род спортивную форму, или по вкусу.
Тейпы конечно разные есть и по жесткости и по функциональности.
Наклеил американский - Мюллер, гипоалергенный, пока все нормально)


----------



## Анатолий_79 (2 Авг 2015)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Статей по статистике уменьшения грыж предостаточно. Другое дело, что примерно у 20 - 30% больных грыжи самопроизвольно не уменьшаются. Вы из их числа. Причины? Генетически слабая соединительная ткань, неправильная осанка, нестабильность в пострадавшем сегменте, физические нагрузки.
> Есть способы повлиять на уменьшение грыжи не хирургическим путем: Мануальная терапия устраняет нарушения в работе позвоночника, исправляет осанку и создает условия для заживления грыжи МПД. УВТ напрямую ускоряет заживление диска.


В начале темы цифра была 15%, у Вас 20-30%, это радует (или огорчает). Кто даст больше (или меньше)?
И все же, это об уменьшении грыж за счет дегидратации или лизиса?


----------



## KindCat (2 Авг 2015)

Здесь нужно определиться, что называем грыжей...
Один случай - диск прорвался и выдавилась часть жидкого ядра, другой - когда диск уже подсохший и происходит протрузия самого диска, без разрыва. 
Понятно, что пульпа дегидратирует быстрее, да и давить сильно не сможет.


----------



## Анатолий_79 (3 Авг 2015)

KindCat написал(а):


> Здесь нужно определиться, что называем грыжей...
> Один случай - диск прорвался и выдавилась часть жидкого ядра, другой - когда диск уже подсохший и происходит протрузия самого диска, без разрыва.
> Понятно, что пульпа дегидратирует быстрее, да и давить сильно не сможет.


Первый случай и есть грыжа диска. Второй, протрузия/выпячивание может быть и на не подсохшем диске. Откуда у Вас данные что пульпа/грыжа давить сильно не сможет? Сможет придавить и до полной остановки ликворотока, например, так как размеры грыжи могут быть большие (15-20мм) в отличие от размеров протрузии (около 5мм).


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (3 Авг 2015)

Анатолий_79 написал(а):


> Кто даст больше


Разброс данных в научных публикациях естественное явления. В наших цифры меньше, в иностранных - больше.



Анатолий_79 написал(а):


> И все же, это об уменьшении грыж за счет дегидратации или лизиса?


Точно не известно, но больше данных за лизис имунно-компетентными клетками, в частности нейтрофилами. На резорбцию 1 мм грыжи в естественных (без лечения) условиях может понадобиться несколько месяцев, но только в случае полноценного иммунного ответа. Если же такого ответа нет, то и рассасывания не будет происходить. УВТ как раз и усиливает этот иммунный ответ, попутно усиливая микроциркуляцию. А как следствие больше нейтрофилов в облсити грыжи и большая скорость ее рассасывания.


----------



## KindCat (5 Авг 2015)

очень наглядно


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (7 Авг 2015)

KindCat написал(а):


> очень наглядно


И главное, почти правда.


----------



## KindCat (7 Авг 2015)

Хороший доктор, без понтов... Он был неврологом, мануалом, сейчас кинезиолог, учился в штатах, идеи у него правильные и логичные, сейчас пробую на себе, есть куча видео на ютюбе, упражнения.
Ну а то, что это почти правда, так в среде невропатологов, хирургов, мануалов, остеопатов стопроцентной правды не будет никогда


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (7 Авг 2015)

KindCat написал(а):


> так в среде


Среда здесь ни при чем. Наука движется маленькими шажками. Еще в начале 2000-х вполне серьезные исследователи исходили из представления, что грыжу можно "вправлять". Всего-то 15 лет понадобилось, чтобы мы стали смеяться над теми, кто так думает до сих пор. Еще лет через 30 грыжи перестанут оперировать, дай Бог!


----------



## KindCat (7 Авг 2015)

Истина как всегда посередине)
И сейчас многие вправляют (например свежий разрыв кольца и выход небольшого количества пульпы, растягивается позвоночник, диск расширяется, пульпа втягивается, остается заставить больного полежать недельку не вставая и потом не садиться месяц и т.д.) Это эксклюзив конечно, нужен доступный томограф...
А оперировать будут всегда, главное, чтобы делали это в исключительных случаях.

А через 30 лет на 3D принтере будут любой позвонок печатать ) хорошо бы еще научились хрящ менять без сустава)

Кстати, покачал ромбовидную мышцу, и уже второй день сижу достаточно долго ... сам удивляюсь.
Хотя, если подумать, такого упражнения (сведение лопаток стоя с опущенными руками) никогда в повседневной жизни не делаешь... Т.е. тренируем забытые мышцы и снимается нагрузка с основных.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Авг 2015)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Среда здесь ни при чем. Наука движется маленькими шажками. Еще в начале 2000-х вполне серьезные исследователи исходили из представления, что грыжу можно "вправлять". Всего-то 15 лет понадобилось, чтобы мы стали смеяться над теми, кто так думает до сих пор. Еще лет через 30 грыжи перестанут оперировать, дай Бог!


В 1986 году, на первой учебе, меня УЖЕ, не учили.
В книгах выпущенных до и после этого, такого не читал.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (10 Авг 2015)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> В 1986 году, на первой учебе, меня УЖЕ, не учили.
> В книгах выпущенных до и после этого, такого не читал.


Ну это как-бы не прямым текстом, но частенько проскальзывало, что, дескать, создаются условия для оптимального распределения нагрузки на пострадавший МПД с целью уменьшения давления грыжи на корешок. Если перевести на обиходный, что это как не вправление?


----------



## КоЧер (10 Авг 2015)

Victoria 1971 написал(а):


> *Леонид Михайлович*,  вот за красотой осанки я всегда и следила. Поэтому и считала, что всему виной моих бед садово огородные работы, их я исключила. Сама организация канадской жизни меня оградила от сумок с продуктами. Потому как из каталки в машину, дома на парковке из машины в каталку. Т.е. никаких женских российских прелестей. И все равно что называется бабахнуло и не слабо. Я вот подумала, что и дед и прадед с прабабушкой шибко страдали в свое время и мама, все таки тут дела наследственное. Сынок мой 21 год тоже жалуется, но с его поведением с осанкой воевала все время  не очень успешно вот и результат.


Милая, Victoria, Вы сами себе доказали, показали, что все перечисляемые в статьях причины грыж и протрузий, не являются таковыми. Жаль только, что доказали это только для себя и не для кого более. Ознакомтесь с моей темой, где я начал объяснять то, к чему медицина придёт через 30 лет, по словам одного из докторов форума, сказанные ниже. 
МММДА, спиннобольным осталось потерпеть каких-то тридцать лет, что совсем чуть, чуть, мизерный мизер по ................меркам вселенной. Милая Viktoria, последняя фраза только для тех, кто ещё верит в то, что Земля плоская. Вы, на своём опыте убедились, что это не так...  Искренне сочувствую вам.


----------



## Volandinka (26 Авг 2015)

О да всего лишь каких то 30 лет  я думаю что если 30 лет ждать то к моим почти 60 годам грыжи и сами рассосутся


----------



## Алексан (26 Авг 2015)

Всем доброго времени суток, у меня такой вопрос.
Если у меня появилась грыжа и протрузия, то со временем и в других дисках начнут появляться протрузии или грыжи?


----------



## конст2013 (26 Авг 2015)

Алексан написал(а):


> Всем доброго времени суток, у меня такой вопрос.
> Если у меня появилась грыжа и протрузия, то со временем и в других дисках начнут появляться протрузии или грыжи?


Не факт хотя возможно но это не главное.Ели они не будут беспококить ну и чёрт с ними.


----------



## Алексан (26 Авг 2015)

конст2013 написал(а):


> Не факт хотя возможно но это не главное.Ели они не будут беспококить ну и чёрт с ними.


Не утешающий ответ, однако!

Еще вопрос, а лечится ли лордоз (шейный, поясничный)?
Или если он выпрямился, то все ... так и будет(как сколиоз)?


----------

